#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators

## magdyharby1

dear all

i want to share this nice book
about the book
GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators is the first volume in the
Surface Production Facilities Engineering Handbook series. Each volume
provides a complete and up-to-date resource manual on a specific
area of Facilities Engineering. The series provides the most comprehensive
coverage youll find today dealing with surface production
facilities in its various stages, from initial entry into the flowline
through gasliquid and liquidliquid separation; emulsions, oil and
water treating; water injection; hydrate prediction and prevention;
gas dehydration; and gas conditioning and processing equipment to
the exiting pipeline.

i hope that you find it useful


please reply with your comments
best regards

the book link is 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators

----------


## raj_01

Thank you

----------


## Chem.Engineer

thank you , very useful book

----------


## thethethe

thanks.

----------


## silkroute

thnx...man..

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx

----------


## jeanlou

Thank you

----------


## apurva

thanks a lot

----------


## esar

thanks for your work

----------


## stunningmanju

Thanks a lot, i  really need it

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks

----------


## mh_mahmoodieh

Thanks very much.

----------


## walid_loulou

Thank a lot

See More: GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## kart_rl

Thank u

----------


## jsn1980

i can able to download this, my friend...if possible can you send this to my mailid..thanks in advance.....jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much good material

----------


## adbhatty

thanks for such a nice book

----------


## santoxi

Thank you very much brother  :Smile:

----------


## mkhurram79

really appereciable but link not working

----------


## Nabilia

Gas-Liquid and Liquid-Liquid Separators - Stewart - Arnold 2008.pdf 8.579 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shirin

thank you Nabilia, great book!

----------


## seth_007

Hey bro, could you please upload again the book? Thanks in advance

----------


## os12

Please upload again

----------


## teegala_19

Thanks a lot

See More: GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators

----------


## aggiebentley

Thank you, however I cannot seem to load the document. Does anyone else just redirect to a page stating "Now you leave Petroleum Community Forum and direct to the required website within38 second?"

----------

